# Island Quest Canvas



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery would Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that 
we are adding Auto upholstery and headliners:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
We do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, Perdido Key and Orange Beach so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.

Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers

Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, 

Ask for Pat 
Island Quest Canvas
38 Audusson Ave located in Pelican Perch (Browns) Marina
Pensacola Fl 32507

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com 







  


Share


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

What would be the going rate for replacing a leaning post upholstery and jump seats for the back. Maybe 5 yards of material total?


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

I just got a recommendation to go to this business and I am vary happy I did they saved me a ton of money and they are very professional and did an awesome job. I would recommend them to anyone. I had a few other out of this world quotes for the same job. They did such a good job on a budget for me that I went ahead and did all my seats in the boat. The turn around time was awesome as well thank you I am a satisfied customer.


----------



## CBfabrication (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm in need of a leaning post back rest like the one pictured above. Could you give me an estimate on one?


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Sending a couple of jobs your way!!!!!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Liz's Boat Detail (850-602-7429)*

The customers I have referred to Cindy and Pat were very pleased!:thumbup:

Also, I have a boat that was delivered to me at Harbor View Marine is in need of some work on their seats and a job I picked up this weekend, I sent your way.


----------



## iq (Oct 9, 2007)

*Island Quest Canvas has new address*

Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery would Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that 
we are adding Auto upholstery and headliners:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
We do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, Perdido Key and Orange Beach so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.

Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers

Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, 

Ask for Pat 
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave (new address)
Pensacola Fl 32507

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com 







  


Share




































 
 







 [/QUOTE]


----------

